# So hard to motivate myself



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I usually can't start any new activity. If I do manage to do so, I give up after a few weeks at most. My willpower is virtually nonexistent. This hinders any attempt at self-therapy like meditation and deep breathing. How do I get out of this situation?


----------



## derwalrus (Dec 22, 2009)

Sounds like the problem is you're setting yourself up for failure before you even start. The best thing you can do is to not have any expectations for yourself, don't tell yourself that you _must _practice every single day or that you _should _feel better by now. Get rid of the expectations and be proud that you are trying to help yourself!


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow I know how you feel, Im the same way. I back out of doing just about everything after a while.


----------



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

I get this problem sometimes too, but I always remind myself that I have to be patient, if i want to see results. It pays to be patient.


----------



## jam26 (Jan 3, 2010)

I go through the same thing! I can't tell you how many times I've started something and quit. My therapist has helped me figure out that I do this because perfectionism is part of my anxiety. So I am afraid to continue with something if I am not perfect at it or it doesn't work right off the bat. I am terrified at failing at something or not doing something as well as I think I should, so I avoid new things. I am working on this, but it is difficult. I do hope I can get past it though...I think life would be so much more fulfilling!


----------

